# Gif-Animation in Html belastet CPU



## Klingel (21. Mai 2004)

hallo alle zusammen.

also ich hab folgendes problem vielleicht habt ihr ein tip für mich:

ich habe mehrere banner mit adobe image ready als gif-animation erstellt und habe die in meine html eingebaut. ca. 3-5 banner sind das. das problem jetzt in meiner webseite ist, dass durch diese gif-animationen mein cpu sehr stark belastet wird sodass die animation nicht flüssig läuft, obwohl ich ein 2 ghz cpu und eine gute radeon garfikkarte habe. da die cpu so stark belastet ist, kann man auch nebenbei nicht vieles machen.

ist es normal das bei gif-animatioen  die cpu so stark belastet wird? kennt ihr eine lösung? an einem anderen rechner ist es auch gleich.

gruss.
klingel.


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Mai 2004)

Das ist normal

Die Lösung wäre, die Banner etwas weniger aufwendig zu gestalten....im speziellen solltest du mit den Bilödsequenzen pro sec. heruntergehen.

Wenn du nicht auf Qualität verzichten willst, ist oftmals auch Flash eine brauchbare Alternative.


----------

